# Not happy w/ google and yahoo advertisement - need help ?



## ravgoel (Oct 18, 2006)

HI Guys

I am a manufacturer of blank womens tees and tanks. I already do advertise on google and yahoo search engines. I am not satisfied by the number of inquiries I get from them. The other thing is that pay per click stuff gets too expensive and there is no way to find out if people really click on it or no ? All I get is a bill and no sales. Its kind of getting very expensive. I was wondering if you guys can help me by letting me know some other websites where I can advertise for little or no money but get some reponse for it. Please suggest


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Honestly, if you supplied everyone on this forum with quality gear at a great wholesale price you would do well. I cant tell a thing about your apparel from the blurry photos to the wrinkled products. Those two images will scare everyone away simply because it isnt proffessional.

I dont know if you actually make the apparel or just buy in bulk from China but those pics just dont hold up in this mad world of T-Shirt efficianados.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> I cant tell a thing about your apparel from the blurry photos to the wrinkled products. Those two images will scare everyone away simply because it isn't professional


I have to agree with David. I am an advocate for companies that really do service to the people here. Your web site says you want to supply everyone. Not with that line up. I have bought from a lot from companies on the web. At this point I would not buy from you. Yours need some work. Did you design your web yourself or pay someone to do it? If so you got ripped off. Understand this forum will give you information you need to serve us.. we are your buyers. Your models and lack of them really do you a dis-service. I would like to see your wholesale prices. I know you want to do more business on line and their are a lot of us here that would but you did not offer anything unique. Lou
(Do you have a marketing person?)


----------



## ravgoel (Oct 18, 2006)

A lot of my customers buy from me and add their profit and sell in their clothing line. I don't want their customers to know the cost thats why the prices are not their. As far as I checked on american apparel etc. you have to either open and account w/. them to find out their wholesale prices or atleast contact them for it. I have the same thing - people usually email me to get my wholesale prices.

As far as just buying some bulk from china - my products are ordered and made in a factory in India. I order the colors, sizes, designs and the specifications are sent by me according to american standards. 

Thanks for bringing the pics not being good - I am already working on it and I will be changing the pics over the weekend. They won't be on models yet because I cannot afford that yet - but for sure the wrinckle pic, blurry pic is all going away. 

Thank you guys for you true comments.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

ravgoel said:


> A lot of my customers buy from me and add their profit and sell in their clothing line. I don't want their customers to know the cost thats why the prices are not their. As far as I checked on american apparel etc. you have to either open and account w/. them to find out their wholesale prices or atleast contact them for it. I have the same thing - people usually email me to get my wholesale prices.
> 
> As far as just buying some bulk from china - my products are ordered and made in a factory in India. I order the colors, sizes, designs and the specifications are sent by me according to american standards.
> 
> ...


Well yeah...thats basically the wholesale endeavor...people buy from you and mark-up the product. I have seen your pics and what not but a comparison to American Apparel seems a bit out of reach. China or India, Pakistan or Indonesia there are many wholesale apparel manufacturers available. You have a market here but presentation is the world in America. Its a huge market with lots of hungry eager buyers....you just need to get more in tune with the game.

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## b_pudd (Oct 18, 2006)

ravgoel said:


> A lot of my customers buy from me and add their profit and sell in their clothing line. I don't want their customers to know the cost thats why the prices are not their. As far as I checked on american apparel etc. you have to either open and account w/. them to find out their wholesale prices or atleast contact them for it. I have the same thing - people usually email me to get my wholesale prices.
> 
> As far as just buying some bulk from china - my products are ordered and made in a factory in India. I order the colors, sizes, designs and the specifications are sent by me according to american standards.
> 
> ...


You don't have to hire professional models for a decent presentation........how bout a few friends and/or relatives...


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

Like b_pudd said, ask a friend to do the modeling. I did for my shirts and in return I let her keep the shirts.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

American Apparel has something that most other brands do not: American made products.


----------



## ravgoel (Oct 18, 2006)

Thankx for the modeling advise.

As far as american made products - I don't have that. For people who buy only american made - I can't supply to them for sure. What I am trying is to supply good quality products at a much better price. Thats what my plan is. (Not trying to say that they don't have good products). I just thought this plan is good because all the people who I have sold to they are complaining about having a hard time paying all the high prices at american apparel and all the handling fee and less then $250.00 order charges.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am a manufacturer of blank womens tees and tanks. I already do advertise on google and yahoo search engines. I am not satisfied by the number of inquiries I get from them. The other thing is that pay per click stuff gets too expensive and there is no way to find out if people really click on it or no ? All I get is a bill and no sales. Its kind of getting very expensive.


My first suggestion is to stop all of your advertising *today*.

Once your ads are all stopped, take the money you saved and use it to *make your website presentation flawless*:


Hire a professional photographer to retake your product shots,
Find someone to design your website so it looks more professional
Streamline the ordering process so people can signup to get an account that will allow them to see prices and order.
Get feedback on the site to see if it can be improved

Then, once your website is *ready*, you should look into ways to promote that website.

If you're spending money on advertising *BEFORE* your website is in top shape, you're throwing money down the drain. 

If you do get clicks, people will leave the website without buying because your website doesn't reflect the professionalism of your business.

If pay per click isn't working for you, then you'll want to try other advertising outlets that reach your target market (t-shirt printers and companies wanting to start their own t-shirt line). 

For example, screenprinters.net is a website full of people that print t-shirts and other garments. To me, that would seem like a good place to query about advertising since all of your ads will be shown to your target market.

Tradeshows would be another good way for you to reach your target market. The ISS show in Long Beach in January, Printwear, other sportswear/t-shirt tradeshows where buyers are looking for new products.

Then you'll want to look to do something newsworthy so you can try to get some free press in trade journals or in other major media.

Speaking of trade journals, you'll want to pick up some of the trade magazines like Impressions/Printwear/etc and then see what the ad costs are for those. I see companies like AmericanApparel/Alternative Apparel sending out their product catalog as inserts to all the readers of the magazine. That's a great way to get your products into a lot of buyers hands.

Pay per click can work, but you can just sign up for an account, pick some keywords and start sending traffic. The search engines would like you to believe that it's that easy, but in truth, *it takes some pre-researching before you spend your first pay per click cent*:

You have to make sure you're bidding on the* right* keywords and filtering out the _wrong_ keywords _(free)_. You have to make sure your *ad wording* will attract buyers. You have to make sure your *landing page* that the people reach after clicking your ad is compelling and draws them further into your site or gives you a lead. To do all of those, *you have to test-test-test* and then test some more. Once you've got it working, you can apply your formula to more search engines and different keywords and expand from there.

Basically, whether it's your website or a printed catalog or your advertising outlets, never do anything "half way". If you're going to do it, do it right and take the time to be the best.

Hope this helps


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> If you're spending money on advertising *BEFORE* your website is in top shape, you're throwing money down the drain.


Completely agree.


----------

